

Finally switched from apache 2 to nginx 1.0.5 - wiitel

Making the decision to switch from apache to nginx was never for me a question about which web server is faster or better, but getting to know a new web server which has gained a good reputation in the last years.  I already knew that both web servers are pretty good in what they are made for. There has been a lot of talk about nginx, lately. So I got interested in this web server solution because it has also build up valuable reputation just like apache, and competition is always beneficial for the customers. Installing nginx was as easy as installing apache.<p>Nginx is running on my life site (http://www.joelle.de) since about 2 weeks without any complications, yet. My site is about 20% faster than before, but this is a pretty vague measurement.<p>So it would be nice to evaluate nginx's power if more traffic would hit my site.
======
thdn
I've suggest you to take a look at this post

<http://blog.cppcms.com/post/99>

